
Ask HN: Can .NET win back developers? - datpuz
I&#x27;m employed as a .NET developer, but I have typically avoided .NET for personal&#x2F;side projects in favor of open source tech stacks. I think most of us can agree that under Steve Ballmer&#x27;s lead, Microsoft did a lot of damage to the .NET ecosystem with the stack being proprietary, full of vendor lock-in, not cross-platform, etc. But all of that is changing under Satya Nadella&#x27;s leadership. Is it winning back developers?<p>.NET Core is now free, open-source, runs on MacOS, Linux, and Windows, and as of December 2017, includes ASP.NET Core which supports Nginx, Apache, Docker, in addition to IIS.<p>C# as a programming language is quite good (subjective, obviously). The .NET library is also very extensive - it had to be, since few developers were willing to build free&#x2F;open-source libraries for a proprietary framework.<p>That being said, .NET still gives a lot of us a bad taste in our mouths, and I still don&#x27;t see much mention of .NET anywhere on Hacker News. Is there any evidence that Microsoft&#x27;s efforts are pushing the needle on developer sentiment?
======
zunzun
No.

